# 모카라떼 칼로리 어마무시해. 잠깐 맛있자고 런닝 머신 두시간짜릴 먹니?



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I've started watching dramas to improve my Korean listening abilities, and I must say it is very difficult 

*Here is a sentence I have many problems with:
모카라떼 칼로리 어마무시해. 잠깐 맛있자고 런닝 머신 두시간짜릴 먹니?*
[Caption: "Do you know how many calories a mocha latte has? I don't want to run 2hrs on a trendmill."]

[The scene: A celebrity's aide gets her a mocha latte and she gives it to someone else. Her aide protests, saying 누나 힘들게 200미터 뛰어가서 사온 건데. And she replies with the above.]

While the caption is easy to understand, I do not understand the sentence itself in Korean:
*1. What does **어마 mean? *
Naver just tells me it means "oh my," but that doesn't seem to fit the context...
*2. What does the 자 mean in 맛있자고?? *
I understand 자 in action verbs like 가자고 했다 ("I said, let's go."), but I have never seen it used with an adjective...
*3. What does 먹다 mean in this context??*

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rance

1. 어마무시하다 sounds like a complex word(probably not in dictionary) which are comprised of 어마어마하다 + 무시무시하다.
어마어마하다 *= **매우 놀랍게 엄청나고 굉장하다.*
무시무시하다 = *몹시 무섭다.*

2. 잠깐 맛있자고 can be roughly translated into "for a brief moment of taste satisfaction".

3. Here 먹다 is same as 마시다.
It's not uncommon to use 먹다 in place of 마시다_._
Some examples are 술을 먹다, 물을 먹다.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks! I definitely would not be able to figure these out on my own!

2. Do you think you could give me a couple examples of 형용사+ 자고? I still don't quite get the nuance of this grammar... 
Korea language lanes only learn that 자고 (하다) means that your quoting someone who said "let's do something." Although I've also come across "전형적인 하루를 얘기하자면" which translates to "IF I WERE TO describe my average day..." 

3. Why is she saying she's going to "eat two hours of the running machine"? 

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## vientito

There are at least two other usage instances for 자

(1) 자 (마자) :  as soon as (but it does not fit your example)
(2) 자고:  similar to 려고/ 러 - with an intent to

But I am not sure if (2) can pair up with an adjective at all or solely reserved for action verbs


----------



## vientito

is 어마 related to 어머 very much used by women?


----------



## Rance

어마/어머/어머나 is an exclamation remark used when a woman gets surprised.
However 어마 here is derived from 어마어마하다 which isn't related.

I think 맛있자고 is not purely 형용사 but rather more like 동사.
Here it's referring to action of enjoying taste or tasting something good.

Let me give you examples.

너 _키 크다고 _자랑하니? Are you showing off being tall?
Here the meaning is being tall, hence 형용사.
_키 크자고 _맨날 우유 마셔봐야 소용없어. Even if you drink milk every day, it won't make you grow taller.
Here the meaning is to grow taller, hence 동사.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you so much!! It makes perfect sense to me now

But I still don't get 먹다 in this sentence... I've come to learn that there are idiomatic uses of 먹다 (나이를 먹다, etc) but I'm still confused as to what 런닝 머신 두시간짜릴 먹니 means... if you could give me some more examples of this usage of 먹다 that would be great!!


----------



## Rance

Maybe it's easier to understand if 먹다 is translated into to _take in_, in our example, calories.
Mocha latte has a lot of calories. (*모카라떼 칼로리 어마무시해.)*
Its total amount calories seems to be _equivalent to_(*~짜리*) the amount of calories you can burn by _exercising for two hours on a running machine_(*러닝 머신 두시간*).
Hence 러닝머신 두시간짜릴 먹니 refers to drinking mocha latte which has high calories.
If the celebrity drinks the mocha latte, she must endure running for two hours to keep herself in shape.
She prefers not to drink it so that she doesn't have to run two hours just for the sake of 10 minutes satisfaction.


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh wow, makes perfect sense now!!! I guess I didn't understand 짜리 here which further complicated the situation haha. But now I get it


----------

